# Ontario- still no spring bear hunts



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Do the outfitters up there have some kind of lobby to fight this? They must be getting killed with half their revenue gone for all these years. I for one go to New Brunswick in the Spring now. It's a shame.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Yes. they did and do lobby for the ....*

spring bear hunt ..... it'll be back ..... just a couple of more "incidents" to go ...... :embarasse


----------

